# soukromoprávní základ



## elflacociccillo

Prosím, může mi někdo pomoct?

Mám tuto větu:

"trestní právo a trestněprávní kvalifikaci určitého jednání jako trestného činu, které má soukromoprávní základ, je třeba považovat za ultima ratio ..." 

to, co mi není jasno souvisí s větou "které má soukromoprávní základ", která se - podle mého názoru - vztahuje na "určitého jednání".

Poděkuji předem tomu, kdo mi chce pomoct.

Ciao.


----------



## booboobear

Zkus tento odkaz, snad by ti mohl trochu pomoci, nejsem právník:
http://cs.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ve%C5%99ejn%C3%A9_a_soukrom%C3%A9_pr%C3%A1vo


----------



## elflacociccillo

booboobear said:


> Zkus tento odkaz, snad by ti mohl trochu pomoci, nejsem právník:
> http://cs.wikipedia.org/wiki/Veřejné_a_soukromé_právo



Dík za nápovědu, ale moje pochybnost se netýká právního hlediska. Potřeboval bych vědět, jestli se "určitého jednání" vztahuje na "které má soukromoprávní základ".

To co mě vyvádí z míry je ten "jako trestného činu" vedle "jednání". Doufám, že se dokážu vysvětlit.

Z mého hlediska vypadá, že ano, že bych mohl přeložit větu jako by byla "určitého jednání, které má soukromoprávní základ"
Děkuji.


----------



## werrr

elflacociccillo said:


> Potřeboval bych vědět, jestli se "určitého jednání" vztahuje na "které má soukromoprávní základ".


Vztažné zájmeno „které“ je středního rodu, a vztahuje se tedy nutně k jedinému výrazu středního rodu v hlavní větě, tj. k výrazu „jednání“.



> To co mě vyvádí z míry je ten "jako trestného činu" vedle "jednání". Doufám, že se dokážu vysvětlit.


Vedlejší věta by mohla být vložena ihned za řídící větný člen „jednání“, ale stejně tak může být odsunuta dále, aby neoddělovala větné členy „jednání“ a „jako trestného činu“, které rozvíjejí větný člen „kvalifikace“. 



> Z mého hlediska vypadá, že ano, že bych mohl přeložit větu jako by byla "určitého jednání, které má soukromoprávní základ"


Vzhledem k rodové shodě to ani jinak nelze.


----------



## elflacociccillo

werrr said:


> Vztažné zájmeno „které“ je středního rodu, a vztahuje se tedy nutně k jedinému výrazu středního rodu v hlavní větě, tj. k výrazu „jednání“.
> 
> 
> Vedlejší věta by mohla být vložena ihned za řídící větný člen „jednání“, ale stejně tak může být odsunuta dále, aby neoddělovala větné členy „jednání“ a „jako trestného činu“, které rozvíjejí větný člen „kvalifikace“.
> 
> 
> Vzhledem k rodové shodě to ani jinak nelze.


----------



## elflacociccillo

Děkuji pěkně


----------

